# Huge arboreal tree monitor cage undertaking - your input is needed!



## Unravel (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello guys,

I am acquiring this 86x30x30 arboreal enclosure originally made for an iguana. My goal is to convert it into an arboreal monitor enclosure (have a green tree monitor lined up to go in it). 

To start off, here's a crappy phone picture, ill take better pics when it gets delivered to my house.







The windows are plexiglass (the left one looks like chicken wire, but theres plexi infront of the wire)

The top vents are chicken wire (i will be putting plexiglass in those slots)

There is room for about 3-4'' inches of substrate at the bottom, which i hope is enough. If not i can install a lip and easily increase the sub level. 

At the top there's a slot for an automatic mister. 

The material is real wood and the back is some sort of an odd compressed plywood but not the grade thats like.. ikea stuff.. really dense and secure looking stuff, coated with some black material, regardless im gonna completely cover the back with cocofiber rolls so it shouldnt matter too much. 

Cage is a bit dirty but ill take care of that.

My main challenge will be getting the right heat with recessed lights, do they look almost too far out to create a good basking spot? 

What worries me a little is the main door is not PERFECTLY sealed, so there will be minimal ventilation.

Basically, does this sound like a good undertaking and do you think i can convert this into a decent tree monitor cage or should i say screw it and buy a $400 dollar cage from repti-racks thats 4x4x2 feet and be done with it. 

Appreciate any advice, thanks guys!


----------



## Crysta (Jun 14, 2011)

The hieght is awesome..but you must consider your monitor is going to be 30"ish +- inches long, so the cage should be 2x wider then that for it to properly excersize. But that's just my opinion. However, you could create an extension on that cage to have an area for walking. (like it's own door thing they do with lion cages. )


----------



## OphidianDelight (Jun 14, 2011)

I saw something neat in a monitor enclosure I saw on youtube; the keeper had placed reed-mat blinds along a wall for the monitor to climb on.  Just an idea for furnishings it can climb on.


----------



## Alejandro45 (Jun 14, 2011)

I really like it just needs a few modifications. Prasinus types are much more active than other indo types.

I would recommend putting at least 18inch of cocohust sand mix, or leaf litter. It would help create a base for holding humidity and slows down the decrease of the cage over all temperature. Think compost heap...this also gives the tree monitors another option for where they should lay their eggs. 

Use a low wattage bulb like a 45 watt incandescent flood. As long as the hotspot is up 125 and the cool is 72 that’s perfect. GE bulbs are best, you can also use halogen bulbs as they get a lot hotter at lower watts. 

Try getting a hallow log about 6 inches in diameter and about 75 inches long. "These lizards live on and in logs that are large and stable. They do not like to be on rickety branches." Think of where you would prefer to sleep on a hammock outside were there are predators or inside on your master bed where your safe. 

Fill the log with either leaf litter or cocohusk mixed with sand. This is a home for them and will provide another nesting option whenever they do breed. Put the log underneath the basking light, this will allow for a temperature gradient inside the log which is ideal since all monitors need a range of temperatures. 

I see you are going to cover up the screen, good man cover it all. The small gap between the door is plenty ventilation and you may see a strange occurrence where the lizard will point his arse in the small gap and crap right out of there. 

These lizards eat a lot and a starter colony of lateralis would be good. Supplement their diet with fuzzy mice and you will see some fat and healthy prasinus in no time at all.

Best of luck to you. 

Alejandro


----------



## Unravel (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you guys  

i asked this same question on monitor forums (varanus) and holy crap they're tearing me apart haha. What a nice bunch of people so far 

I'm almost looking forward to the DYI part of this, will be quite an investment but should turn out pretty great


----------



## Alejandro45 (Jun 15, 2011)

Varanus.net 

yeah there are some pretty dedicated guys on there.

The thing is monitors make you think and you cannot force a monitor to live like a bird or a anole, if you try and force them they will die. 

Its like keeping a salamander that eats alot and needs a hot and cool spot with little to no ventilation.


----------



## pavel (Jun 15, 2011)

Unravel said:


> the back is some sort of an odd compressed plywood but not the grade thats like.. ikea stuff.. really dense and secure looking stuff, coated with some black material,


Sweet tank.    I would hazard a guess that the "black material" is likely a sealant to protect the plywood from moisture so it doesn't rot/warp/harbor molds, etc.


----------



## Unravel (Jun 15, 2011)

guys, ive actually backed out of that tank. After thinking and thinking about it, i went with a 48x40x40 reptiracks for $400 instead of this. I figure by the time im done with it i would spend close to $400 anyway or more, and it might not be an optimal home for my new friend.

better safe than sorry right,

either way expect pictures =)


----------

